# The WEIRDEST Internet Connection Problem Known To Man!



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi,

I am on Tesco 2.2mb Broadband via a Speedtouch modem, the image below is similar to my setup:










The only difference is that I am not wireless so the modem plugs into my PC via USB.

What happens is that the connection suddenly stops after X amount of time, it's hard to explain, but basically it 'jams up' and does not right itself:

• When the connection freezes, IT COMPLETELY STOPS AND DOES NOT RIGHT ITSELF.

• To sort it, I must pull the filter out of the WALL until the Speedtouch ADSL icon in my system tray goes yellow, I can then plug it back in and wait for it to turn green then connect TESCO to the internet via the icon on the desktop.

• SOMETIMES when I put the filter back in and wait for the icon to turn green, it turns green then yellow again and I must wait for the icon to show that it has initialized again. I am not sure whether this is due to me not waiting long enough when putting the filter back in.

• It happens at random times during the day and mostly happens in the evening every 10-60 minutes.

• The connection SUDDENLY stops, what I mean is this; once I was watching a download and I was at my normal speed and suddenly it went down to 0kbps… it happens in milliseconds.

I have tried new USB jacks, a clean install of Windows, reinstall of modem software... everything!

I am computer savvy so don't worry about scaring me with knowledge!

Thanks,

Mikey.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Bump? ray:


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, sure does seem rather annoying sit you got there and 2B honest 'Freeze Ups' can be a host of issues not related to your Inet connection or devices at all but I wanted to ask a couple of Qs.

Since you claim you are "Computer Savvy" please excuse any comment that you think is too obvious. 

1. You should Never use USB over NIC if at all possible. Unless of course you don't have an available slot for a NIC.

2. How far away from the Modem is your Computer? Point is, USB is really only good up to approx. 12-15 ft. after that USB has tremendous drop off which can result in malfunctioning of signal transfer.

3. There's an old saying in the Internet World when related to Modems, you can only get something as fast as it is being given. What that means is, you can have 2.2MB or even 6.0MB transfer capability but the Source of your Download isn't giving it to you any faster than 1.4MB. 

Solution: (Obvious) if you have an available PCI Slot, try using that and see what happens. If not, you need to let us know what USB protocol use are using. DSL/Cable should ONLY be transmitted via 2.0 which you can get at any outlet that sells Internet Supplies like Staples or Office Max or Radio Shack, etc. I think even Home Depot sells stuff as well.

Don't try placing a Modem into just any USB port in back of your Computer because they're not made for that purpose. And last, you just may have a bad Filter (Voice Microfilter). Which again you can get at the afore mentioned.

Re-Installing Windows etc. is totally unnecessary ..


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

BluBarry said:


> Ok, sure does seem rather annoying sit you got there and 2B honest 'Freeze Ups' can be a host of issues not related to your Inet connection or devices at all but I wanted to ask a couple of Qs.
> 
> Since you claim you are "Computer Savvy" please excuse any comment that you think is too obvious.
> 
> ...


Remember I am not wireless...

1. I never got a NIC with Tesco

2. The cable is nowhere near 15ft long

3. I know about that... but that is no excuse for the connection to stop so frequently and so randomly

I am using USB 2.0... I have tried my front USB jacks too.

Also, the Speedtouch 330 doesn't use Ethernet, so that's not an option.

Thanks alot,

Mikey.


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> Remember I am not wireless...
> 
> 1. I never got a NIC with Tesco
> 
> ...



Sorry today is big football day so I guess I sort of forgot about the Forum, I apologize. Anyway, if you haven't solved the issue yet, I was wondering if you tried simply bypassing the Microfilter and going straight into the feed leaving out your phone for the moment? If you do that and the prob seems to stop then I'd look at replacing the Filter. If the problem persist, then I'm just as confused as you are. 

I've heard a lot of connection problems but this one is entirely different in the way you are describing it. Even obvious errors that regard loop length wouldn't cause such a reaction with you system. 

You are either connected or not. I suspect you got your Connection Kit from your ISP provider (correct?) if so, there must have been more than one Filter included in the package. Try using a different one and see how that goes. btw, who is your ISP?


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Tesco are my ISP

I have tried 3 filters with no change

Even Dafydd at Tesco is in a quandary!


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

Haven't given up yet don't worry....

You are calling your Modem a SpeedTouch. I'm familiar with Efficient Network's Speedstream Modem line but not Speedtouch. There are models of the Speedtouch line by Thompson. Do you have one of these ?

*# Thomson SpeedTouch - 510 ADSL Modem (15.01.2003)
# Thomson SpeedTouch - 530 ADSL Modem (15.01.2003)
# Thomson SpeedTouch - 570 Wireless ADSL Modem (22.10.2003)
# Thomson SpeedTouch 536v5 ADSL Modem - Ethernet, USB (23.06.2005)
# Thomson SpeedTouch 536v6 ADSL Modem - Ethernet, USB (20.06.2006)
# Thomson SpeedTouch 546v6 ADSL Modem - 4 Port Ethernet (27.06.2006)
# Thomson/Alcatel SpeedTouch Home (04.08.2000)
# Thomson/Alcatel SpeedTouch Pro (04.08.2000)
# Thomson/Alcatel SpeedTouch Pro (4 port) (10.09.2001)
# Thomson/Alcatel SpeedTouch Pro (Firewall) (09.10.2001)
# Thomson/Alcatel SpeedTouch PCNIC (04.08.2000)
# Thomson/Alcatel SpeedTouch USB (04.08.2000) *

If so, did you try downloading their latest drivers and not relay upon Window's Service to supply the Drivers or whatever was on the Disk provided? I know these are long shots but these are desperate times which calls for desperate measures.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

No I have the SpeedTouch 330:

http://www.dsl-warehouse.co.uk/product.asp?pr=ST330


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

You didn't answer if you've downloaded the latest Drivers or not but I went on their Site and tried to find the Drivers which I wasn't able to locate. I did read some of the reviews for this product and although many were not positive, none related to system freeze ups.

http://www.dsl-warehouse.co.uk/Product_Reviews.asp?pr=ST330

Since I'm not aware of anything or condition that could cause such a dilemma, I decided to research via Goggle 2C if others had this same situation and what they did bout it. I wasn't able to find anyone with this issue but I did read that Highspeed Broadband service that freezes up may be an issue with out-dated Drivers which is why I'm hanging on that for a bit.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

I found some drivers!!!

http://www.demon.net/helpdesk/technicallibrary/Vista330Drivers/SpeedTouch/

Giving them a go now mate. 

Thanks for the help,

I will report back.

Mikey.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

It says that a newer version is installed so back to the drawing board. :upset:


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

Sounds like a Chewbaka problem.
It doesn't make sense. Chewbaka was a wookie...it doesn't make sense!

Maybe your modem is overheating or something else I've never heard of. I'd have to say that you have ruled out the PC, phone line and filter. I am no detective but I'd say the guilty is the MODEM!


----------



## ken.ramsey (Nov 6, 2007)

I had a similair issue with my DSL modem. Have you had the phone line tested coming into your house. DSL transmits on a different freq. than voice so your voice may sound fine but the DSL will get messed up. If you have an older house the box that the phone line plugs into from the telephone pole may need to be updated or replaced.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A line test from the telco is in order here. I also recommend NOT using USB and instead plugging in a nice Cat5e cable.


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

I really must apologize bcuz the past couple of days, I've been frantically working on my site trying to get the first stage of it completed in order to setup for the next stage, blah blah blah anyway, I haven't forgotten and I was truly hoping you discovered the problem but I guess we're not done yet. I called a Supervisor in the Dallas Texas Office who is a good friend and let him read your original post. His exact words were, "You haven't figured this out and you think I'm gonna figure it out?" I guess that was a backhanded compliment but we laughed and he asked me the same question I asked you but you never replied to it. 



Blubarry (From first Reply) said:


> Solution: (Obvious) if you have an available PCI Slot, try using that and see what happens. If not, you need to let us know what USB protocol use are using. DSL/Cable should ONLY be transmitted via 2.0 which you can get at any outlet that sells Internet Supplies like Staples or Office Max or Radio Shack, etc. I think even Home Depot sells stuff as well.
> 
> Don't try placing a Modem into just any USB port in back of your Computer because they're not made for that purpose. And last, you just may have a bad Filter (Voice Microfilter). Which again you can get at the afore mentioned.
> 
> Re-Installing Windows etc. is totally unnecessary ..





Blubarry (from 2nd Post) said:


> Sorry today is big football day so I guess I sort of forgot about the Forum, I apologize. Anyway, if you haven't solved the issue yet, *I was wondering if you tried simply bypassing the Microfilter and going straight into the feed leaving out your phone for the moment? If you do that and the prob seems to stop then I'd look at replacing the Filter.* If the problem persist, then I'm just as confused as you are.


Please try the Filter suggestion, I'm curious as to what will happen. Obviously the Filters are only for the Phone or Fax Machine in the Room with your System. If you don't have a phone or Fax in the room, then placing a Filter on that line feeding your Modem is a waste of time. I am becoming convinced that the Filter is the culprit. Let's give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Tried that still no change. 

Thanks for all this help!

Mikey.


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> Tried that still no change.
> 
> Thanks for all this help!
> 
> Mikey.


Ya,Know I've read some of the replies about possible telephone line or inside wiring problems that might cause this but to be honest, I think that's a dead end. The worse that would happen if either of those were faulty is bad to no connection or intermittent connection issues. But neither would result in your system freezing or locking up, requiring you to pull the feed out until you get a no signal indicator on your modem. So therefore instead of jerking around with this until the Cows come home ..

If I were you and having these problems, I would probably start fresh by doing the following in this order:

*1. Place my Broadband feed into a PCI Slot instead of USB*
(If not solved)

*2. Replace the Thompson Modem with either another or maybe something completely different.* Personally, I can't say enough about the *2wire 2701-HG
*. This is what I use and I've yet to have a moments downtime. Also,I install these in companies for their Network requirements and have yet to hear one complaint. 
(Problem is, I'm not certain on how you get one because I think (not sure) that they have an exclusive distribution deal through at&t. If that's the case, let me know if you're at all interested and I'll do a little magic to get one your way.
** Or use something else,even if to borrow for a few days to identify whether it's the Modem or not.**
(If not solved)

*3. What is Tesco btw? Is that the Brand of your Computer or what?*
It's not your Modem because we discovered your modem is a Thompson. Never heard of Tesco in the Internet World, so I wonder, if Tesco is your PC, is it a distributing brand of Dell, HP, Gateway, etc.?

**Did you setup your configuration correctly ?**

Let's assume you did. One of the many things I discuss with clients on both sides of the field (Business & Personal) is inquire the mundane stuff like, the Memory capacity, HD capacity, whether they frequently clear the Cache and Temp files that bog down systems. And of course, Processor capacity as well considering that any of these may not be adequate to handle whatever you put in during your setup. 

In the company I work for, I tell people the Setup CD that accompanies the Modem Kit, is useless and when they get it simply toss it in the trash. There is no need for the Disk especially systems on the XP & Vista platforms. Now ME has always had issue handling ADSL feed to a point where, many companies had to produce work-arounds to get them stable.

In other words, I guess you can see, I'm thinking the configuration install could be the issue if your system isn't working strong enough to handle Broadband feed. Check your CPU usage .. how hard is your system working?

*GOTO > Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Performance > Help > How To > Concepts > Understanding Performance Logs > Performance Objects & Counters *(Now you're gonna need to have either a nice cold beer or a hot cup of java before you tackle this baby but if your head is clear, you'll get a good visual of what your System is doing and how to either correct it or stamp your approval.)

I'm convinced whatever software went into your system is causing conflict and now it's time to identify where the bugger is hiding. *But get that out of your USB first & foremost. 
*


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Lets get one thing straight; when the problem happens, my computer doesn't freeze, just the connection.

I may be getting wireless soon so that is when I will change to PCI.

Again, I may be going wireless soon.

Where do you live?! Tesco is worldwide and they do everything, including broadband:

http://www.tesco.com/ - Online Shopping
http://www.tesco.net/ - Website
https://register.tesco.net/online - Broadband

It won't be software related, I have tried hard drive formats and installed the broadband software and only that but the problem still happens as usual.



> GOTO > Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Performance > Help > How To > Concepts > Understanding Performance Logs > Performance Objects & Counters (Now you're gonna need to have either a nice cold beer or a hot cup of java before you tackle this baby but if your head is clear, you'll get a good visual of what your System is doing and how to either correct it or stamp your approval.)


I think you have done this wrong, after 'Help' there is no 'How to.'

Still stumped? I know I am!

Mikey.


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> Lets get one thing straight; when the problem happens, my computer doesn't freeze, just the connection.
> 
> I may be getting wireless soon so that is when I will change to PCI.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Tesco I know about isn't related to any one item but many so I didn't know if that was your Computer or not. OK so from what I'm reading here, we can re-direct from the software install. Which leaves either your USB connection (Although you did state that pulling the filter, which interrupts the DSL feed) gets you back on track for a bit 
or quite possibly the overall distance you are from the Telephone Company's Central Office (CO) or as we say, your distance from the D-Slam. 

Here in the States, in order to comfortably provision DSL service, a customer should be no further than 14k feet from the D-Slam. Now when you consider 5,280 ft is a mile, 14k is a little over 2.6 miles.

Anything beyond that and we typically need to do what's called capping the line, which simply means provisioning the service the power download speeds of 1.5 or 2.2 or above is not likely. Unless, a Remote transmission station has been installed in the local area, which is somewhat of a satellite CO. Getting service from one of these is every bit as good as getting it from the CO. 

If a consumer is at the limits of what DSL service can provision, you will typically get signal drops resulting in not being able to connect. I didn't go there with this thought because you stated, you basically can fix the problem by removing the filter and waiting a bit. So by removing the filter, doesn't bring you closer..

So now we're down to these probables"

*1. Distance from D-Slam

2. Bad USB Port

3. Incorrect PPPOE configuration

4. Shared Network Overload

5. Virus issue that hasn't been discovered

6. Faulty Modem

7. Bad telephone jack (did you try a different one in the house?) 
* btw, are you plugged into a single line jack or multi-line jack? * *

IT GOTTA BE ONE OF THESE MATE.....I'M STARTING TO LOSE SLEEP OVER THIS BUGGER. :upset:

Now this may sound very strange but you never know. I don't know how old your house is but let me tell you about a situation that occurred with a customer I had almost a year to date. He called claiming his connection kept dropping then coming back on. So we went through the list of stuff and nothing seemed to make it work, until I decided to get in my car and drive to his house. 

Just like he claimed, I witnessed the drop with my own eyes, coming in & out (weirdness to the max) and he wasn't even going through a filter at all. So after a few minutes of scratching my head, I decided that maybe the cord going to his computer was back, so I bent over to pull the line out from the wall and it basically came off in my hand. it turned out, the telephone cable (Cat 3) was plugged into a jack that was bad. It wasn't making a solid grab unto the cat3 line.

So now I'm wondering if it's at all possible either the four prong receptacle for your cat3 jack or the red/green - yellow/black wires on the opposite side are connected tightly? I'm just guess your system is pretty much the same as it is here ...


----------

